# American Idol "Top 3 results show" 5/17/2012 *spoilers*



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

Joshua is going home. Nice guy but can't stand his over singing. Jessica and Phillip in the finale!


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Kamakzie said:


> Joshua is going home. Nice guy but can't stand his over singing. Jessica and Phillip in the finale!


And that almost ensures her a win. Joshua fans will vote for her way more than Phillip. And I am 100% okay with that. I am annoyed however that this also validates the stupid judges save so we won't be getting rid of that like I had hoped.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

I dunno...it's been a long time since a girl won. I think Phillip may pull this out.


----------



## Ohhbother (Jan 14, 2002)

Wow. Just wow. Joshua was robbed. I don't know why I keep watching this show.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Other observations:

If Lisa Marie Presley wasn't who she was, no one would listen to her.

I love Adam Lambert's voice (I thought he should have won his season), but man - that was one crappy song. He needs to find better material!


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Yeah didn't like Adam's song either. He looked great though, like the hair better now than before.


----------



## scottjf8 (Nov 11, 2001)

Thank god!! We can't stand Joshua. 

Wasn't a big Jessica fan until last night. She is winning me over but still rooting for p2


----------



## mostman (Jul 16, 2000)

I'll go out on a limb. I'll give 100 to 1 money that Joshua sells more records than Jessica. Any amount you want. Bet me a buck and I'll pay you 100 if Jessica outsells him by say, 2016. Who wants it.


----------



## 2004raptor (Dec 31, 2005)

Yes. Glad Joshua is gone!

PP might actually win this thing even though, as others have said, might not be the best for his immediate future. 

Lisa Marie looked like she was on something.

Theres too many Adam lambert fans here for me to give my critique.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

Go P2!

...except if he does win, he'll have to sing the stupid winner's song. Well, let's hope he can put his unique slant on it.

As I said in the performance thread, I don't care who wins - just waiting for P2's album!

Oh, and Lambert sucked big time tonight (and Lisa Marie was not good either).


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

photoshopgrl said:


> And that almost ensures her a win. Joshua fans will vote for her way more than Phillip. And I am 100% okay with that. I am annoyed however that this also validates the stupid judges save so we won't be getting rid of that like I had hoped.


I agree 100%.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

Woot. Maybe I should have stopped watching a few weeks ago.



mostman said:


> I'll go out on a limb. I'll give 100 to 1 money that Joshua sells more records than Jessica. Any amount you want. Bet me a buck and I'll pay you 100 if Jessica outsells him by say, 2016. Who wants it.


I'm in for $10. I don't think there is any way he outsells her.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

photoshopgrl said:


> I am annoyed however that this also validates the stupid judges save so we won't be getting rid of that like I had hoped.


With Nigel Lythgoe in charge, we're lucky the show doesn't give the judges the option of eliminating their choice of any of the bottom two or three each week. I'm a little surprised they didn't start doing this when Pia Toscano got eliminated last season, using some "obviously one save per season isn't enough" excuse.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

mostman said:


> I'll go out on a limb. I'll give 100 to 1 money that Joshua sells more records than Jessica. Any amount you want. Bet me a buck and I'll pay you 100 if Jessica outsells him by say, 2016. Who wants it.





Maui said:


> I'm in for $10. I don't think there is any way he outsells her.


I honestly don't think either of them will sell enough to worry about making a bet.


----------



## jasrub (May 9, 2008)

Anyone else get a Stevie Nicks vibe from Lisa Marie Presley?


----------



## 2004raptor (Dec 31, 2005)

Just realized I will be out of town all next week so I won't get a chance to watch any of the performances or the result show until saturday/sunday.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

photoshopgrl said:


> I honestly don't think either of them will sell enough to worry about making a bet.


Shh, I have plans for that $1000 in 2016.


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

I wanted to see Joshua singing to his mom onstage but my DVR stopped recording just as he was leading her up there. If J-Lo hadn't insisted he hug her and held onto him so long, maybe there would have been time for his mom.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

2004raptor said:


> Theres too many Adam lambert fans here for me to give my critique.


Unless *2004raptor* is a pseudonym for Fred Phelps I can assure you we have heard much, much worse than anything this board would tolerate


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

nyny523 said:


> I love Adam Lambert's voice (I thought he should have won his season), but man - that was one crappy song. He needs to find better material!


+1


----------



## Scooter (Mar 15, 2000)

In think Josh should have been in the finale. I have a feeling his strong ties to religion may have turned off some of the voters. Seemed to me the judges were praising him step above the others to make sure he was in the finale.

Guess I was wrong. I'm still on the fence about Casey, err.. Phillip. He has those weird facial expressions like Casey and last year's idol -- Scotty McCreary.

Meh, they keep saying this season has the best contestants. I'm not so sure about that.

Good luck, Josh!


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

Scooter said:


> In think Josh should have been in the finale. I have a feeling his strong ties to religion may have turned off some of the voters.* Seemed to me the judges were praising him step above the others to make sure he was in the finale.*


My guess would be that this is why he is gone. They hyped him so much that I think a lot of people got sick of the judge's obvious bias and adoration of him. They long ago threw out all hope that they could be impartial.


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

Scooter said:


> In think Josh should have been in the finale. I have a feeling his strong ties to religion may have turned off some of the voters.


Unlike Colton, Josh didn't come off as overly religious. His father is a preacher, but he wasn't talking and tweeting about Christ all the time like Colton was. And Colton was getting a lot of support from his Christian followers until he sang Gaga so I don't think being religious hurts a contestant in the vote getting; on the contrary, I think it helps. Just don't piss off your fans by singing something they consider sinful.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

IMO the three idiots sitting up there masquerading as judges are killing this show. 
I don't think a single one of them has made the first substantive comment this entire season. 
They should all three be ashamed to show their faces in public.


----------



## claire_d (May 15, 2007)

I miss Simon. He was always honest when someone was awful, so his praise was actually meaningful.


----------



## Oldandslow (Nov 8, 2002)

claire_d said:


> I miss Simon. He was always honest when someone was awful, so his praise was actually meaningful.


I couldn't agree more. The "judges" this year were a joke. Bring back Simon, or someone like him. If it's awful, say it's awful.


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

mostman said:


> I'll go out on a limb. I'll give 100 to 1 money that Joshua sells more records than Jessica. Any amount you want. Bet me a buck and I'll pay you 100 if Jessica outsells him by say, 2016. Who wants it.


I would say that by 2016 you'll have to Google "American Idol Season 11" to even remember their names.


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

Cearbhaill said:


> IMO the three idiots sitting up there masquerading as judges are killing this show.
> I don't think a single one of them has made the first substantive comment this entire season.
> They should all three be ashamed to show their faces in public.


Totally agree. I have actually FF'ed through their vapid blather many times this season, especially Steven Tyler.


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

Steven said "over the top" after every performance.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Yeah I can't remember if this has been mentioned but during the performances I was actually cracking up because during "round 1" they gave Joshua another standing ovation. Didn't give one to the others but then said they couldn't decide who won the round. ummm


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

The judging on this show is pathetic. They lob mostly softballs when it comes time to critique them.


----------



## 2004raptor (Dec 31, 2005)

I was going to comment about how PP hasn't been in the Ford commercials hardly at all (if ever??). I think I saw a mention in another AI thread about him still being pretty sick.

TMZ has a story about how bad off he is. Apparently he needs surgery ASAP.
Link.


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

2004raptor said:


> I was going to comment about how PP hasn't been in the Ford commercials hardly at all (if ever??). I think I saw a mention in another AI thread about him still being pretty sick.
> 
> TMZ has a story about how bad off he is. Apparently he needs surgery ASAP.
> Link.


As a fellow kidney stone sufferer I feel for him! The article said he had a stent put in, and I mentioned in a previous thread that I thought a stent (I've had them) would make it uncomfortable to kick his leg and stomp like he does.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

tiams said:


> As a fellow kidney stone sufferer I feel for him! The article said he had a stent put in, and I mentioned in a previous thread that I thought a stent (I've had them) would make it uncomfortable to kick his leg and stomp like he does.


If you see how animated he was in his audition compared to now, I think it's pretty clear he's not doing it as much because it hurts but his body still does it a little because he just can't help it.

Poor guy.


----------



## Johnny Dancing (Sep 3, 2000)

I wish I could pick stocks like AI. After the first live show a few moths back I called p2 to win with Sanchez or the elfin girl with the speech impediment to come in second. Joshua was so bad he was not on my map and I had no idea the judges would pimp him so much so that threw me off a bit with the #3 idiol.

All you need to do is pick the cute, Laid back white guy that the Tweens and middle aged women will voting for . no need for me to watch next year beyond the first live show.

Funny, the vote for the worst site finally gets ther winner. What you say it's not over? It's been over for weeks and weeks. P2 wins easy. 

True story.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

Didn't know British folks actually had speech impediments. Good to know.


----------



## Dnamertz (Jan 30, 2005)

Wow, after reading these posts I feel like most people are watching a different show than I am. Jessica and Joshua are both much better singers than Phillip. Neither Jessica nor Joshua sing the type of music I would buy, but they have amazing voices. Phillip sounds like he's singing with food in his mouth (not sure how else to describe it, but it just sounds to me and my wife like he's doing an over exaggerated caricature of Dave Matthews). What am I missing?


----------



## scottjf8 (Nov 11, 2001)

Johnny Dancing said:


> the elfin girl with the speech impediment


Who?


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

Speech impediment... LOL! 

Now I know what to say to any British people I meet.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

Mr. Soze said:


> I would say that by 2016 you'll have to Google "American Idol Season 11" to even remember their names.


A few weeks ago I came across links to all the AI tour posters from each season and all I could think was I watched all of them and yet I don't remember most of the top 10s.

http://www.americanidol.com/photos/season_10/alumni/idols_live_summer_tour_posters/


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

Cainebj said:


> A few weeks ago I came across links to all the AI tour posters from each season and all I could think was I watched all of them and yet I don't remember most of the top 10s.
> 
> http://www.americanidol.com/photos/season_10/alumni/idols_live_summer_tour_posters/


Well that was fun!
I could mostly remember everyone but there were a few "Oh yeah... what was his name?"

There are many of them now making a living in entertainment other than singing- as bad a show as it is it is still an excellent platform for a savvy contestant. If they're smart and understand the power of networking they can parlay the exposure into a career of some sort.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

Well, I wondered how come I had problems being understood all these years. Now I know it's my speech impediment!!!!!


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

Cearbhaill said:


> Well that was fun!
> I could mostly remember everyone but there were a few "Oh yeah... what was his name?"
> 
> There are many of them now making a living in entertainment other than singing- as bad a show as it is it is still an excellent platform for a savvy contestant. If they're smart and understand the power of networking they can parlay the exposure into a career of some sort.


I thought there was a season or two where I didn't watch, but apparently not - I recognized at least a few people from each season in the posters.

This year for Mother's Day, among other things I gave my wife a floor ticket to see the 2012 tour (and a second ticket so she can take our daughter - they're both big fans; I mostly just listen from the other room while it's on). They are so excited to go. It'll be my daughter's first time going to a concert.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

TonyTheTiger said:


> Well, I wondered how come I had problems being understood all these years. Now I know it's my speech impediment!!!!!


Sexist. Speech. Impediment. EVER!!!!


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Cearbhaill said:


> Well that was fun!
> I could mostly remember everyone but there were a few "Oh yeah... what was his name?"


This is me too. There wasn't a single season I could name every person on that poster. Some of them like the season Lee won, I don't know most of them by name.



danterner said:


> This year for Mother's Day, among other things I gave my wife a floor ticket to see the 2012 tour (and a second ticket so she can take our daughter - they're both big fans; I mostly just listen from the other room while it's on). They are so excited to go. It'll be my daughter's first time going to a concert.


Awww that was very nice of you! 
I'm nicer because not only did I get my little sister VIP tickets to go but apparently I'll be the one taking her. Not my best thought out present!



TonyTheTiger said:


> Well, I wondered how come I had problems being understood all these years. Now I know it's my speech impediment!!!!!


Now I want to hear you speak. 



nyny523 said:


> Sexist. Speech. Impediment. EVER!!!!


Haha!!


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

danterner said:


> It'll be my daughter's first time going to a concert.


She will remember it _forever_- celebrate the occasion!
Buy her a charm or necklace or something music related :up:


----------



## Johnny Dancing (Sep 3, 2000)

To be fair, I was paraphrasing myself. When I made my prediction on March 8 many thought she speech impediment. Also, as far as I know it is possible to have an English accent and speech impediment.



Johnny Dancing said:


> Also not a Dave Mathews fan so while I think he is good I don't enjoy his music. However, I call it now, this White Guy With Guitar will win this year. With Sanchez or the tiny girl with the speech impediment coming in second.


Turns out the story was it's a bad mix of an English and Texas accent that only sounds like a speech impediment on certain words like Pel-fect.

Anyway, my point was I knew the winner long ago and had a good idea who the#2 idol would be.

Next year, I'll make sure put spoiler tags on my early uncanny predictions.


----------



## Johnny Dancing (Sep 3, 2000)

Cainebj said:


> A few weeks ago I came across links to all the AI tour posters from each season and all I could think was I watched all of them and yet I don't remember most of the top 10s.
> 
> http://www.americanidol.com/photos/season_10/alumni/idols_live_summer_tour_posters/


Interesting. Seems like a higher percentage of white people in the more recent years. I wonder why?


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Johnny Dancing said:


> Anyway, my point was I knew the winner long ago and had a good idea who the#2 idol would be.
> Next year, I'll make sure put spoiler tags on my early uncanny predictions.


I'm gonna quote this so I can laugh when you're wrong.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

nyny523 said:


> Sexist. Speech. Impediment. EVER!!!!


I hope you meant sex*i*est, Sheryl!

Perhaps we could discuss it over a cup of cawfee?


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

TonyTheTiger said:


> I hope you meant sexiest, Sheryl!
> 
> Perhaps we could discuss it over a cup of cawfee?


Yes, sexiest.

And yes, cawfee!!!


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

To be honest Johnny most people were raving about Jessica and Phillip in that top 13 thread.

Here is a sample from the same thread.

Top 13



photoshopgrl said:


> Jessica owns this competition. It's totally hers to lose. We might just have a girl winner again after what... 5 seasons of guys?





Maui said:


> Jessica may have sung herself into the finals tonight.





nyny523 said:


> Frankly, they could save a lot of time and just give Jessica the prize and give us more episodes of Fringe. But that's just me.





Kamakzie said:


> Jessica and Hollie in the finals. That is all.





Roadblock said:


> Jessica and Phillip were the standouts, with Jessica way ahead. She's got this season in the bag.





Jesda said:


> Can we just skip to the finale and give it to Jessica? I've only been watching since the Carrie Underwood season, but would it be crazy to say this was the best Idol performance ever?


What was interesting was to see many of these people turn on Jessica later on.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Maui said:


> What was interesting was to see many of these people turn on Jessica later on.


Guilty.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

I really felt like the show was pushing for Joshua, so I was pretty shocked when Philip Phillips got it. My wife and I both cheered. I think this will make for a more interesting finale with Jessica for the win. 

We started out predicting Jessica would win, then she kind of faded in the middle and we started liking Elise for awhile. At this point it would be cool if Philip Philips won, simply because he is so different, but I'd be happy for Jessica if she won too.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

For the record, I have NEVER been a Jessica fan.

P2, I've liked since day one.

But what do I know - I have a speech impediment.


----------



## Johnny Dancing (Sep 3, 2000)

Maui said:


> To be honest Johnny most people were raving about Jessica and Phillip in that top 13 thread.


Yes but P2 will win, not Jessica. I had Jessica slotted as the possible #2


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

nyny523 said:


> Sexist. Speech. Impediment. EVER!!!!


'Ello bird! 'Ave you seen my brolly? 

Hah. I misremembered.

http://search.dilbert.com/comic/British%20Accent

These are on my office door.


----------



## mostman (Jul 16, 2000)

Maui said:


> Woot. Maybe I should have stopped watching a few weeks ago.
> 
> I'm in for $10. I don't think there is any way he outsells her.


Alright. You're on. I'm going to enjoy eating the burrito those ten bucks get me. Maybe I'll eat it while we complain in here about AI season 15


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

Maui said:


> To be honest Johnny most people were raving about Jessica and Phillip in that top 13 thread.
> 
> What was interesting was to see many of these people turn on Jessica later on.


Indeed. She was solid early on with "I Will Always Love You" but her breathing (or maybe that annoying low vibrato is intentional) made it really hard to enjoy her.

She started to sound like a less-than-perfect imitator. When she did IWALY on the finale she sounded great again.


----------

